# n Fld



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any call backs for open


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to LB
1.2.4.5.8.10.11.12.13.15.16.17.18.20.22.24.28.29.30.34.36.42.45.51.52.53.55
27 dogs


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Qual Placements

1st #2
2nd #10
3rd # 15
4th # 4
RJ # 18

Jams 6,7,11,17


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Amateur
First Series Triple with 2 retired, all hen pheasants.
Long retired gun up the middle at 375 yds.

Gregg


----------



## oldftdog (Jan 3, 2012)

Open last series. A double and a blind. 2 Nd was 2 blinds a land blind and a water blind a few ok jobs the rest were rough.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to Valarie Marks and Catcher for their Open 2nd! Way to go Team Smackwater!


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

AM Call backs

2,4,8,13,17,18,19,25,34,38,41

Open Placements

1st #1 Moses/Wayne Curtis
2nd # 10 Catcher/ Valarie Marks - Qualified for National Am
3rd #16 Reba/ Tom Fait
4th # 2 Jerrylee / Lynn Dubose

RJ # 28
Jams 4,8,12,18,30,42,45,52,53


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Smackwater said:


> AM Call backs
> 
> 2,4,8,13,17,18,19,25,34,38,41
> 
> ...


Way to go Val!!! Congrats!


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Smackwater said:


> AM Call backs
> 
> 2,4,8,13,17,18,19,25,34,38,41
> 
> ...


Congrats to the Mallard Hill gang -- Valarie and Tom.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Smackwater said:


> AM Call backs
> 
> 2,4,8,13,17,18,19,25,34,38,41
> 
> ...


CONGRATS Val and Catcher!!!!!!! All that hard work is paying off!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations to Wayne Curtis and Moses!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!! WAY TO GO VAL AND CATCHER!
And how 'bout Team Moses! A Huge Congratulations to Moses, Wayne and Bill!!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Val and Catcher!!


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

Smackwater said:


> AM Call backs
> 
> 2,4,8,13,17,18,19,25,34,38,41
> 
> ...


Congratulations Tom and Reba, Wayne and Moses! Running with the big Boys Tommy!


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

I just heard that Tom Fait with Reba got 1st in the AM.

The final series in Derby had a 320 yard memory bird and a 200 yard go bird -- almost all of both marks was water. 

Rick Stawski got a JAM with Alley in the Derby.

Keith Farmer got 1st in Derby but I don't know which dog. 

Sorry that is all I have.


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Am Results

1st # 18 Jerrylee/Dubose
2nd # 13 Ammo/Petrovish
3rd # 41 Reba/ Fait
4th # 4 Minnie/ Purtell
RJ # 25 Hoot/ Clark

Jam # 38


Derby Results
1st # 3 Max/Farmer
2nd # 5 Doc / Van Engen
3rd # 7 Stormy/ Bergin
4th # 6 Drake/ Voight

RJ #19 Hudson/Curtis

Jams 1,8,11,16,17,20,21


----------

